# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  رسائل زوجية..

## أمة الستير

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


حينما يعجز اللسان عن البوح 
يترك للقلم فرصة التعبير
لأجل التغيير..
فمادام هناك عتاب..
فمازالت هناك حياة..
ومادام هناك رمق
فلا نعجز عن البحث عن السعادة

عتاب رقيق 
وشجب رفيق 
وصرخات منها تارة
ومنه أخرى


ولأنه لباس لها وهي لباس له ..
رسائل منه إليها..
ومنها إليه 
حتى يحتفظ العش بدفئه
وتنقشع سحابات الصيف العابرة 
ويبقى الأجر لمن جاهد لجمع الشمل
ورتق ما أبت السنون إلا أن تمزقه..


نسأل الله التيسير والقبول*

----------


## أمة الستير

*إليها:

زوجتي الغالية،
انتظرت كثيرا أن تعود البسمة لشفتيك وأن تدب الحياة في البيت من جديد بدبيبها في أوصالك، لكن شيئا ما قد حدث فغيرك.. 
كم يتألم قلبي - وإن لم أتكلم -و أنا أرى هذا الذبول على محياك وتلك الإشراقة التي كانت لقلبي البلسم قد غادرت لغير رجعة .. 
انتظرت وانتظرت أن تعودي كما كنت..
لكنني حينما أيقنت أن الخطب جلل ،ها أنا ذا أستعير المداد لبوح عجز عنه اللسان..

ما ألفتك -مذانتقلت من بيت أبيك إلى رحاب قلبي - إلا فراشة مرحة وعصفورة فرحة ..بلسما للجراح وشفاء للقلب العليل..فإذا بك تمضين جل وقتك واجمة ساهمة ..الدمع لا يفارق مقلتيك والحزن قد استوطن طاردا البسمة من شفاهك..فماذا دهاك؟
أعلم أنني انشغلت عنك في المدة الأخيرة ،أقصد في الشهور الأخيرة،لكنها لقمة العيش ..أشقى طول اليوم كي تنعمي بالراحة ..أؤمن مستقبلك ومستقبل أولادنا ..أم كنت تودين أن أظل يومي في البيت إلى جانبكم ؟
ختاما أقول لك ،عودي كما كنت فقد طال غياب الفرح عن بيتنا وأنت السبب..
*

----------


## سارة بنت محمد

يبدو أنها رسائل متفائلة 
سأسعد بالمتابعة إذن ^_^

----------


## مروة عاشور

وعليكِ السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

ما أجمل أن يتعاون الزوجان ويتعاتبا بلطف يغسل القلوب ويمحو الضغائن ويجمع الشمل بعد محاولات يائسة من شياطين الإنس والجن للتفريق بينهما!
ما ألطف أن تُرسل كلماتها برقة ويُرسل عباراته بحنان يمحو أثر كل زلة ويقضي على كل خلاف
اللهم احفظ بيوت المسلمين واصرف عنها كيد الكائدين.

في انتظار بقية الروائع, بارك الله فيكِ.

----------


## بلقيس العرب

أشكرك أختي مروة على هذه المشاركة اللطيفة

----------

